# كيف يمكن معرفة السكيل في الاوتوكاد



## sosohoho (22 أبريل 2009)

كيف يمكن معرفة السكيل في الاوتوكاد وانت لا تعرف السكيل للفايل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 أبريل 2009)

الاخ سوسوسوسوسهههوو الاسكيل يكون عند الطباعه اى عندما تريد طبع شى ممكن تفعل الاسكيل المراد


----------



## أبوالمعتز (23 أبريل 2009)

أخواني أريد شرح مبسط لموضوع السكيل في الأتوكاد بصراحة مش قادر أستوعب هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_khalaf (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​الاخ ابو المعتز موضوع الاسكيل في الاوتوكاد هو عبارة عن مقياس رسم علي الخريط يقابلة طول معين علي الطبيعة علي حسب المقياس اللي انت بترسم به وبشكل اوضح اذا كان لديك خط في الطبيعة طولة 1000م واردت ان ترسمة باسكيل فيمكنك مثلا ان ترسمه بطول واحد مترعلي الاوتوكاد ولاكن عند الطباعة لابد ان تضع المقياس 1/1000 فيعني ذلك بان واحد متر علي لوحة الرسم يقابلة 1000 متر علي الطبيعة .
أما عن سؤال الاخ سوسوهوهو فياريت ان توضح بصورة اكثر ماذا تريد :59:
هذا ولكم تحياتي ،،،،،،​


----------



## ahmadasmari (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

على العموم تحتاج السكيل عند الطباعة فقط . كيف ؟
اذا اردت ان تطبع وتخرجها هلى ورقة ( خريطة ) هنا يأتي معنى الاسكيل مقياس الرسم 
فتجد هناك نافذة الطباعة تخرج لك عند الضغط على أمر الطباعة ولا تتصور انه عند الضغط على زر الطباعة ان الطباعة تبدأ في الحال لالالالا
تخرج لك نافذه بها عدة إعدادات لنوعية الطابعة ومقاس الورق وخلافها ومنها مقياس الرسم ( الاسكيل )
ويكون بصيغ منها 1:1 بمعنى ان الطباعة سوف تكون بمقياس رسم 1: 1000
و 1:. 0.5 بمعنى 1: 500 وهكذا ويفضل أن يكون لديك مسطرة سكيل حتى تتأكد من كل مقياس رسم كل رسمة بعد الطباعة لها ومقارنتها معى ما اخترت

كلي أمل ان أكون قد خدمتك 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبوالمعتز (24 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك الأخوه eng_khalaf و ahmadasmari على ردهم
طيب لو سمحت لي أخي المهندس خلف في حالة رسمت الطول الذي ذكرتة 1000متر على الطبيعة ب 1000 وحده 
علي الاوتوكاد، عند الطباعة لابد ان نضع المقياس 1/1
أرجو الرد وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## sosohoho (25 أبريل 2009)

ارجو المعذرة يجب ان اوضح اكثر انت عندك فايل اوتوكاد قديم موجد في كومبيوترك وفتحتة ورسمت بة مخطط معين ومسبقا انت كنت قد وضعت بة السكيل لكن من فترة زمنية طويلة واردت ان تطبع المخطط الذي رسمتة لكن انت نسيت السكيل الذي كان قد رسم بة المخطط الاول وانت تريد ان ترسمة 100:1 كيف ستعطي السكيل انا اعتقد ان لة علاقة ب سكيل فاكتروشكرا لكم جميعااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 أبريل 2009)

يا رجل الله يهديك اسكيل فاكتر الدخلو هنا ايه , افرض نسيت وما عارف اى اسكيل ممكن تتحكم فى الاسكيل بطريقتك بواسطة الطابعه كما زكر فان 1:1 فى الطابعه تعنى 1:1000 اى كل واحد سم فى الرسم يمثل 1 متر فى الطبيعه 1 : 2 هو اسكيل 1:500 وهكذا بعد ذلك تتحكم فى حجم الورق اما الاسكيل فاكتر دا خاص بتصحيح النقاط المأخوزه بجهاز gps واردت تصحيحها لى utm ارجو ان تكون الصورة وضحت.


----------



## eng_khalaf (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ياجماعة الخير المقياس يتم تحديدة كما زكرت في المشاركة اعلاه علي صفحة الطباعة لان اكثر الطباعة تكون الوحدة بالمليمتر فلو وضعت المقياس 1:1 فيعني ان (1مليمتر )علي ورقة الرسم تفابل واحد متر وكما زكرت سابقا لوقمت بقياس واحد متر علي الخريطة فيقابلة 1000متر علي الطبيعة فهنا الوحدة بالمليمتر.

يوجد خط طولة 100م في الطبيعة والمقياس 1:1 فلو قست هذا الخط بعد الطباعة تجدة = 10سم لان 10 ×10 = 100 

واسمح لي اخي الفاضل عبد الباقي الامين ان اوضح نقطة انت زكرتها اعلاه ان 1000:1 تعني كل 1 سم =1م علي الطبيعة لاكن لو رجعت للطابعة ستجد ان كل واحد ملمتر = واحد متر وليس كل سم = 1م لان الوحد بالملمتر وليس بالسنتيمتر والرجاء الرجوع للملف لصفحة الطباعة .
وفي النهاية المقياس يتم تحديدة من قبل المستخدم كما يريد وبعد الطبع يتم التعويض عن المقياس 
ونأسف لطريقة الشرح لانني اريد التوضيح :59:​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله مهندس خلف فلا الوحدة بالملميتر وانا كنت اقصد ذلك لكن حصل خطأ نتيجة الاستعجال فى الرد مشكووور اخى , وهذا من فوائد هذا الملتقى الرائع لو واحد فينا خطىء يذكره الآخر.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 أبريل 2009)

الكنت اقصده ان السنت يمثل 10 متر اى المل يمثل 1 متر


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 أبريل 2009)

اخي ابو المعتز شرح الاخ المهندس خلف هو عين الصواب وشكرا


----------



## hng2000 (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام السؤال اللى انا عاوز اسأله لكم هو الحالة التالية...
عندي ملف اوتوكاد الوحدات فيه بالمتر و انا داخل ال Model بأرسم بمقياس رسم 1:1 يعني المتر في الطبيعة يساوي متر على الرسم.
تمام كدة ..
حبيت ارتب الطباعة على ال Layout فعملت Vport داخل ال Layout و جهزت الرسمة على الطباعة.
و ناوي اطبع على ورق A1 .
ازاي بقى اعرف اظبط المقياس في الحالة دي .. لأني اللى فهمته من الشروحات في الموضوع ان الطباعة من Model


----------



## alsadaf2007 (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على هذا الشرح... ولكن عندي سؤال لو سمحتم وهو كيف احدد السكيل على مساحة الرسم بحيث يصبح عندي 1 ملم = 1000 ملم على الشاشة وليس على الورقة


----------



## ahmadasmari (29 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة 
1:1 في أمر الطباعة في الاوتوكاد تعني مقياس رسم 1:1000
والتي تعني ان كل 1سم على الورقه = يقابله عشرة متر على الطبيعة 
والحكم ان ترسم خط في الاوتوكاد بطول 100 متر وتطبعة بسكيل 1:1 ثم تقيسة بمسطرة الاسكيل العادية وتقارن *


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 أبريل 2009)

يا اخوان اسهل طريقة لفهم الموضوع لمن لا يعرفه هو أن يضع مقياس رسم من عنده ثم يقيسه بواسطة مسطرة مقياس رسم ويطبع ورقة واحدة وسوف يفهمها لوحده


----------



## جمال احويج (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي ..ممكن ادخل هدا الحوار الشيق والمهم ..واقول لكم ان المطلوب الأول من طريق اخد السكيل فى عملية الرسم باليتوكاد واضحة عند الطباعة واتباع الخطوات التى تضهر في القائمةحيت بعد تحديد الجزء المراد طباعتة يتم اخد مقياس الطباعة plot scale ..وادخال قيم المقياس المراد.custom >>>drawing units .....
لاكن ربما المقصود من الأخ سو سو هوا تغير مقياس حجم العناصر بنسبة محددة حيت يتم التكبير ادا كانت النسبة اكبر من ..والتصغر اصغر من ....حيت تطبق الأمر ...من شريط ادوات التعديل الدى على يسار الراسم ..او قائمة التعديل المنسدلة...سكيل....او من لوحة المفاتيح>sc تم اختيار العناصر المراد تغير مقياسها ...تم تحديد نقطة الأساس ..تم إدخال نسبة المقياس.....وانشاء الله اكون هدا المقصود... السلام عليكم...


----------



## hany nasr101 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عملية تكبير الاسكل سهلة جدا اذا كانت اللوحة بالمتر فان الاسكل يكون فى polt 1000:100اما اذا كانت بالمليمتر
يكون polt 1:100


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 يونيو 2010)

عندى رسمه باسكيل معين واريد ارسم باسكيل اخر عليه كيف احدد الاسكيل للرسمه اولا 
2 - واتم التعديل ازاى


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 يونيو 2010)

االأخ أو الأخت سوسوهوهو ( الاسم غريب طبعا ) ولا هو اسم مهندس ولا مساح ... انت حر باسمك
نرجع لموضوعك
أولا : مقياس رسم المخططات غير ال سكيل فاكتور ( بتاع كروية الأرض ) ال جي بي اس
وبعدين خذ نصائح الاخوان من ردودهم وجرب بالطباعة - لأن مقياس رسم الاوتوكاد يكون للطباعة فقط
زكل الشباب جاهزين لمساعدتك
لكن المهم تجرب علشان تفهم الموضوع يا أخ سوسو هوهو
مع تحياتي لك
​


----------



## elamrawy (25 يونيو 2011)

انا اخوكم عبد السلام عند سؤل لوعند لوحة وطالب مني اسكلين رسمة علي مقياس رسم واخرة علي مقياس اخر وحاجة كمام عندي مكن محدد في اضع في الرسمة مثل عند رسمة علي مقياس رسم 1/2500 والثانية علي مقياس 1/500 في نفس الوحة وشكرا ارجو الجواب في اسرع وقت عشان انا محتجها جدة وشكرا اخوكم عبد السلام


----------



## بسيوني حسن (3 مايو 2015)

شكرا علي للجميع علي المعلومات الشيقه


----------



## م هلال علي (26 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

